# Doe due today, made a great nest then took it apart? why?



## xotatiannaxo (Mar 21, 2011)

My doe is due today, she has had he nesting box in there since saterday, and got in there and ate some hay dug around and nothing.  today she made a great nest, was so excited, and expected to have babies at any time.  looked out there an hour later and she took apart the nest and was laying out side it.  and she hasnt gotten back in there.  im about to go and check up on her, but just wondering why she would do this?? anyone know? this will be her second litter,the first one she had them al on the wire 3 days later then the due date i thought she would have, but i may have mixed up the days...


----------

